# LEM's Venison Bacon, Ground Formed Bacon QView Included



## tallbm

So today I am trying my hand at LEM's Backwood Venison Bacon seasoning.  This is for ground formed bacon (GFB) not whole meat sliced bacon.

This is also my first attempt at any GFB, so I am only doing 5 pounds total in case I mess it up.  I followed the directions on the seasoning pack of 80% lean venison and 20% ground pork with fat (pork is at about 83/17 of meat/fat).  Personally I think I will end up going 50/50 lean venison to fatty pork but I wanted to give the instructions a shot before I go messing with something I have never done before.  

I had a bit of a mishap with my pellets catching fire a couple of times.  Between the two times I think I might have ended up with 30 total minutes of bad smoke rather than Thin Blue Smoke (TBS).  I hope everything is ok.  If not I think I can cut the outside off the loaf of bacon meat and hopefully salvage it but man it would suck to lose the rind.

I will keep everyone posted as to how it turns out and I will add pictures as well.  Here is what it looked like before it went into the smoker.













1p9lzm.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks like a good start!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003

You'll be fine. 30 minutes of "bad smoke" isn't going to kill the flavor. Let it mellow out before packing it and it will be all good. 

Did you cold smoke or hot smoke?


----------



## tallbm

So I think it was a success!

I followed LEM's vague instructions as best I could with a small bit of deviation.

LEM's instructions says to "follow instructions for your smoker" and then says "or 200 degrees in an oven until internal temp hits 165F".

So I did a bit of both but only went up to 160F because I got tired of waiting forever and wanted some dinner :)  The FDA states 160F is fine for non poultry and I wasn't using wild pork so 160F was where I drew the line.

*Here is the Qview!!!*













1p9lzm.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017





   













DSC_8843.JPG



__ tallbm
__ Jan 9, 2017





   













DSC_8844.JPG



__ tallbm
__ Jan 9, 2017






                                                     Here's some Chili Pequin's I smoked at the same time.  I needed to do something with them.













DSC_8846.JPG



__ tallbm
__ Jan 9, 2017


















DSC_8845.JPG



__ tallbm
__ Jan 9, 2017






Here is how it all went down:

*Total time 9.5 hrs*

Dry time 1.5hr  at 130F
Smoke time 4.5hr at 160F begain to walk temp up at the end to 175F using 100% Hickory
Cook time after smoke 3.5hrs at walk up temps of 185, 200, 225, then 245 to get a quick 5 degree raise at the end

The Total Cook time was 7hrs (smoke time + non smoke cook time)

*The Meat and Seasoning:*

Again, I followed LEM's directions most of the way with just a little deviation.

I did a 5 pound meat block.

The seasoning flavor was good and the smoke flavor was good as well.  I think I will stick with 4-5hrs of hickory smoke for this kind of project.

The meat was 80% lean ground venison (no fat added) and 20% ground pork (store bought ground that was 83/17 meat/fat ratio).  

This 80/20 was followed according to LEM's directions.  Doing it again I would go 50/50 because I felt it could use more fat, others do 50/50 and like it, and who wants to use up all of their ground venison in doing a 25 pound batch of bacon where 20 pounds is all venison!?

My impression was that I would get something like store bought turkey bacon.

What is made with LEM's directions feels more like turkey pastrami from a grocery store deli.  

Don't get me wrong, it had great flavor but felt more like a sandwich meat with ham and bacon flavors and traits.

The rind was by far the most amazing part.  When slicing you wind up with 2 slices from the ends that are like rind on one side and meat on the other.  Those pieces were out of this world!  It makes me want to make a 1/2 sheet of this stuff and smoke it, and cut it with a pizza wheel to get rind slices!!!!

We made sandwiches with the bacon slices and I believe it tasted better without frying as there isn't that much fat in LEM's recipe.  Plus it was safe to eat at 160F temp.

*Lessons Learned:*

- 80/20 lean venison to pork with fat just seems too lean, I will go with more fat usinga 50/50 lean venison to pork with fat ratio next time

- 160F internal temp is higher than what most GFB recipes call for, HOWEVER it means you can eat the bacon immediately.  I would not fry this recipe going forward other than to warm it up.  Frying like bacon really does nothing good or notable for it.

- I think next time I may try to walk up to 200 during the smoke rather than after the smoke.  Reaching an IT of 160F for this 5 pound loaf just seemed to take longer than what I feel is necessary.  

- I don't know if I would go under 160F for this recipe as other recipes do.  LEM's recipe seems to make something more like sandwich meat so why not have it edible like sandwich meat without the need to fry

- I think LEM's seasoning and recipe would make a GREAT smoked sandwich meat base.  I feel like it could be the start of a hybrid bacon/ham and pastrami sandwich meat, or bacon/ham and bologna type sandwich meat or a bacon/ham flavored summer sausage.  The potential is interesting!

- Do a small batch first to see what you have and then figure out where you want to go afterwards.  I'm so glad I only did a 5 pound batch because I now know what to expect and what I may want to do with the seasoning and approach. I can tell you I do not want 25 pounds of this recipe.  Not that it is bad but it just has so much potential that blowing 20 pounds of ground venison in one shot seems to be a poor decision when so much variety can be created with that much meat.  

-  The rind is to die for!  I may just make a 1/4-1/2 inch thick sheet of this stuff and smoke it then cut it with a pizza wheel.  I may call it bacon jerky or ham jerky.  I'm telling you it is ridiculously good!

- Slicing without a slicer was tougher than I thought it would be.  I did about 3 slices with a breaker knife then switched to an electric knife.  I was not very happy with the thickness of the slicing.  I felt I just couldn't consistently get thin slices and 95% of the slices were just too thick to be like bacon.  I may invest in a slicer if I start making more things that need to be sliced.

That's all I have.  I hope someone finds this interesting and/or helpful :)


----------



## tallbm

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You'll be fine. 30 minutes of "bad smoke" isn't going to kill the flavor. Let it mellow out before packing it and it will be all good.
> 
> Did you cold smoke or hot smoke?


Well I guess I technically hot smoked it.  Smoked at 160F with a walk up to 175F.  Used 100% Hickory pellets.

You were right the bad smoke did not hurt anything.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bearcarver

That little bit of extra smoke for real short times shouldn't hurt anything.

However I think you use an MES, so what caused your Amazing to Flare up, or jump rows.

That usually comes fro being too close to the heating element or filling the AMNPS too full to the top.

Bear


----------



## tallbm

Bearcarver said:


> That little bit of extra smoke for real short times shouldn't hurt anything.
> 
> However I think you use an MES, so what caused your Amazing to Flare up, or jump rows.
> 
> That usually comes fro being too close to the heating element or filling the AMNPS too full to the top.
> 
> Bear


I would love to claim that hahaha.

The truth is I started the AMNPS and then after the 10 minutes of the initial burn I put out the flame and then had the not so bright idea "hey why dont I throw fresh pellets on top of the already smoldering ones and get more smokingtime".  That caused the first flare up.

After noticing it had flamed up and the pellets on the two rows were all burning up I put out the flame and then curiously had the same idea "hey why don't I just put pellets on all these embers and try to get it to smoke well and just add more pellets to the end of the snake".  Bad idea!  Another flame up.  This is when I learned that *it is a HORRIBLE idea to add pellets on top of embers or existing pellets in the AMNPS.*

Being bitten twice I pulled out the AMNPS during the second flame up, emptied  all into a pot and put the lid on to kill the flame and pellets.

I then let the AMNPS cool to the touch and then started over FRESH.  I followed all procedures as normal and magically... no flame ups hahaha :)

So again I wish I could claim it was too close to the heating element but it was 100% user error.  I figure claiming responsibility and explaining my ignorance will help others avoid the mistakes I made to cause my flare ups hahaha :)


----------



## klutzyspuds

TBM,

Nice looking bacon.  I have made a few batches of this GFB, but not with the LEM kit.  I have been somewhat disappointed with pre made kits and the lack of flavor. Curious how it tastes with the LEM.  This year I ordered a seasoning kit from Curleys kitchen and was extremely happy with the taste.  

If it's even remotely tasty, make sure you don't share with friends, or you'll be making a lot of this stuff (voice of experience).

Oh, by the way, you don't need to take it to IT above 155.  I take mine to there and can eat it right out of the package, even though I fry like pork bacon.  Some guys, knowing they will fry, will pull at IT 140 or so, but then it needs to be fried.  You won't be disappointed.

Good luck

Mark


----------



## tallbm

klutzyspuds said:


> TBM,
> 
> Nice looking bacon. I have made a few batches of this GFB, but not with the LEM kit. I have been somewhat disappointed with pre made kits and the lack of flavor. Curious how it tastes with the LEM. This year I ordered a seasoning kit from Curleys kitchen and was extremely happy with the taste.
> 
> If it's even remotely tasty, make sure you don't share with friends, or you'll be making a lot of this stuff (voice of experience).
> 
> Oh, by the way, you don't need to take it to IT above 155. I take mine to there and can eat it right out of the package, even though I fry like pork bacon. Some guys, knowing they will fry, will pull at IT 140 or so, but then it needs to be fried. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the info Mark!

I have been extremely pleased with LEM's seasonings for sausage, jerky, and snack sticks.  Only issues I've had were that I think their regular breakfast sausage seasoning is a little bland and their summer sausage seasoning made something that tasted more like corned beef, not summer sausage.  If they just called their summer sausage seasoning "corned beef log seasoning" then it would be right on the money hahahaha.

LEM's Fresh Brat and their Frank seasoning have made the best Brats and best Franks I have ever eaten anywhere and I have tried Brats and Franks in a number of countries and a number of places like Minnesota and Wisconsin.  Nothing ever came close to what LEM's Brats and Franks seasonings produced along with their instructions.

I do want to get away from those seasonings though to get closer to more fresh-like seasonings and to eliminate any MSG or other undesirable ingredients they may use.  As for now though I have rarely went wrong with a LEM's seasoning so I'll stick with them as I journey into alternative seasoning recipes :)


----------



## Bearcarver

TallBM said:


> Thanks for the info Mark!
> 
> I have been extremely pleased with LEM's seasonings for sausage, jerky, and snack sticks.  Only issues I've had were that I think their regular breakfast sausage seasoning is a little bland and their summer sausage seasoning made something that tasted more like corned beef, not summer sausage.  If they just called their summer sausage seasoning "corned beef log seasoning" then it would be right on the money hahahaha.
> 
> LEM's Fresh Brat and their Frank seasoning have made the best Brats and best Franks I have ever eaten anywhere and I have tried Brats and Franks in a number of countries and a number of places like Minnesota and Wisconsin.  Nothing ever came close to what LEM's Brats and Franks seasonings produced along with their instructions.
> 
> I do want to get away from those seasonings though to get closer to more fresh-like seasonings and to eliminate any MSG or other undesirable ingredients they may use.  As for now though I have rarely went wrong with a LEM's seasoning so I'll stick with them as I journey into alternative seasoning recipes :)


You guys might find these (Below) tasty.

They aren't Bacon flavored---More like Beef Stick flavored:

Large Loaf:

*Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef)     *

Small Loaf:

*Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)      *

*You could easily substitute Venison for part of the Beef, and add a little fat.*

*Bear        *


----------



## tallbm

Bear that looks great.  Next time I see 80/20 beef go half off I think I may make a loaf.

I think I'm going to try and find smaller pans that can fit a small slicer I can borrow from my father.  I have all kinds of processing equipment but not a slicer.

Also I think the small loafs will take less time to cook :)


----------



## Bearcarver

TallBM said:


> Bear that looks great.  Next time I see 80/20 beef go half off I think I may make a loaf.
> 
> I think I'm going to try and find smaller pans that can fit a small slicer I can borrow from my father.  I have all kinds of processing equipment but not a slicer.
> 
> Also I think the small loafs will take less time to cook :)


Yup----You might like the "Mini-Loaves"---They're in an 8" by 8" pan, and they aren't real thick, so they don't take long, but I slow it up to get more Hickory Smoke on them.

No matter what size the pan is though, you can cut the loaf in half before slicing---Then slice it in the other direction.

Bear


----------

